# Long distance trip



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Anyone feeling adventurous?

A very good friend of mine is planning a long distance trip next year, for part of it he needs to link up with at least two other motorhomes in order to share costs.

1) Experienced travellers preferred.
2) Well maintained, fully self contained motorhome essential.
3) They generally prefer to travel independently, however one country requires that foreign vehicles travel together on a pre-planned route with a guide. We need to travel together for this county only.
4) They expect to be travelling for at least 6 months.

If anyone's interested in more details please email him direct: andy(at)bm-services.co.uk 

If this trip was being organised a few years we would be first in the queue but unfortunately we are well passed long distance travel these days.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Could be interested where roughly is the trip.
We went overland to Singapore last year took 6 months and 27 countries so we are used to long distance travel


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

palaceboy said:


> Could be interested where roughly is the trip.
> We went overland to Singapore last year took 6 months and 27 countries so we are used to long distance travel


It's across Asia, if you mail Andy at andy(at)bm-services.co.uk he'll give you all the details.

Don


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like China to me.

One day.

I did find a message board on the net somewhere where people post their planned dates and entry/exit points in order to meet up with other people to share the cost.

Another plan is to look at biker groups, I think there is many more bikes do the route than vans and for obvious reasons they can't cater for the escort so often look to share costs with a four wheel vehicle and have the escort tag along with them.

Hope this help.


----------

